# ntp from ports has no rc script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d



## Alain De Vos (Apr 26, 2021)

1) There is no WITHOUT_NTPDATE in src.conf
2) When you compile world WITHOUT_NTP in src.conf there is no rc.script to start ntp even when you install the ports package ntp.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2021)

net/ntp uses the standard /etc/rc.d/ntpd script (which is why you need to set `ntpd_program` and `ntpdate_program`). You can give net/openntpd a try, that does have its own rc(8) script (/usr/local/etc/rc.d/openntpd).


----------

